# Outdoor Activities (hiking, biking, etc.) around San Jose del Cabo



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello fellow members ~

Wife and I are planning to move to SJ del Cabo at the end of the year. We love to hike, backpack and camp and looking at the Reserva de la Biosféra Sierra de la Laguna as well as the Parque National Cabo Pulmo. Have any of you members who live in Baja Sur explored these areas? Have you camped up in the mountains there? We are assuming that these mountains see very few visitors.

We are wondering what the closest access point is to the Sierra de la Laguna from SJC. Google maps gives a long, circuitous route that's 2 1/2 hours drive heading up North on Carr Federal 1 to Los Barriles and then inland West towards La Venta and then South into the mountains. I'm thinking there must be a closer entrance to the Reserva.

I was also thinking of bring my mountain bike with me to cycle up in this area. Any mountain bikers out there? If so, where do you mountain bike in Baja Sur?

Thanks so much! I will leave separate message regarding driving our Tahoe down to SJC.


----------

